# Creating an image gallery app with Flash Builder 4 in 10 steps



## NewsBytes (Jul 3, 2010)

Introduction
Last  time we created an widget which allowed you to search on Twitter,  which introduced you to Flex Catalyst, and showed how it could be  used to create a rich UI for you application. In this tutorial we  will create an application which loads an XML gallery exported from  Picasa, and displays the files in a gallery.
Picasa  3 allows one to export their images as a HTML galleries, and also  supports an option to export the image gallery as an XML. If you  choose to export as XML...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------



## Netjunkie (Jul 14, 2010)

Cant find the article @ the specified link.


----------

